# Portmaster and ports from which the same name binaries (like py-commonmark and cmark) are installed



## inaley (Dec 22, 2020)

Hello,

Description: `#  portmaster devel/llvm11` failed due to textproc/cmark which has been manually replaced with textproc/py-CommonMark on installing something (I cannot remember which one). After deinstalling that and reinstalling textproc/py-CommonMark, devel/llvm11 was successfully installed with portmaster.

What I would like to know: I am wondering what the proper way is to deal with the ports from which the same name binaries can be installed (like cmark, node, npm-node, openjdk, etc.), in order to avoid such conflicts on portmaster.

Should I specify any options to have portmaster use a specific version on installing something? Or do I need to detect conflicts and fix them manually as I did? Does this conflict not happen in the first place If I had specified the correct port on installation?

Thanks,


----------

